# frozen ground



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Most snow spreads are some type of sock decoys that use a stake. How are you guys getting your stakes in this frozen ground?


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

One good whack with a hammer and they'll stick. Sliding them in the base of a corn stock works great as well. With 4-6 guys working on them it isn't too bad.

Drilling holes sucks,we got away from that years ago.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Corn stalks work great, and if not we used a screw driver and hammer, didn't take to long to do a spread, faster then drilling


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Just gotta break thru the couple inches of frozen dirt most mornings if it was warm out before. Just take ur boot and stomp the heel where u want to put ur decoy and it should go thru a crack you've made. That's what I've found to work best no tools or any other crap but your heel hurts after a while.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

the old school sillosock punch. Basically a piece of pipe with a screwdriver in the end of it. If I could figure out how to post pics I would but the punch works very well. Costs $20 maybe.

Alex


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dakota Full Bodys with bases for this exact reason. I was so sick of dealing with the frozen ground.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

goosegrinder said:


> the old school sillosock punch. Basically a piece of pipe with a screwdriver in the end of it. If I could figure out how to post pics I would but the punch works very well. Costs $20 maybe.
> 
> Alex


That's what I use too. Needed it saturday morning or we would have never gotten any of the fiberglass staked dekes in the ground.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Someone needed to invent windbags on ring bases!


----------

